# In Line Crossovers for 6.5 sub?



## PPI BLACK 808 (Mar 15, 2015)

Aloha,

i was looking online to find some affordable passive x-overs for my 6.5 sub.

im adding it to an OEM system in an 98 Isuzu Oasis Van(same as honda odyssey)..

these inline crossovers from Harrison Labs popped up and i have no idea how they work.
http://www.hlabs.com/products/crossovers/

some suggestions were to use two of them inline.
a 100hz low pass and a 50hz high pass(subsonic filter??)

can anyone please help me understand how they work?
basically the two of them used inline will allow me a bass freq
between 50-100hz?

thanks in advance


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are made to go on the RCA input to the sub amp.Odds are if you have a sub amp its already got a LP crossover built in.

If you want to just add a sub to a full range amp then you need something like this for a 1st order 6db/oct slope.

http://www.parts-express.com/erse-super-q-70mh-16-awg-500w-inductor-crossover-coil--266-938


----------



## PPI BLACK 808 (Mar 15, 2015)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Those are made to go on the RCA input to the sub amp.Odds are if you have a sub amp its already got a LP crossover built in.
> 
> If you want to just add a sub to a full range amp then you need something like this for a 1st order 6db/oct slope.
> 
> ERSE Super Q 7.0mH 16 AWG 500W Inductor Crossover Coil


Aloha Atomictech... thx for the info... the amp i have is an old ppi art series a200 in black...

no onboard xover that i can tell. 

im interested in knowing in which combo do i use them in?

the 100hz LPF first? then the 30hz HPF?

do i even need the 30hz HPF?

thanks again


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

HPF filters are generally used with a ported box.
An HPF set at 30hz is considered pretty high for good low end bass and would normally be used with a ported box tuned at around 45hz or higher.
If you are using a sealed box then the HPF shouldn't be necessary in most cases.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

an hpf of 30 hz will clean up the power going to that 6.5 driver which by cone area alone, won't have much actual putput down there anyways. if the 30 hz highpass isn't expensive, I'd personally run it for driver protection.


----------



## PPI BLACK 808 (Mar 15, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> an hpf of 30 hz will clean up the power going to that 6.5 driver which by cone area alone, won't have much actual putput down there anyways. if the 30 hz highpass isn't expensive, I'd personally run it for driver protection.


thanks for the advice Lycancatt... do i need the additional 100hz LPF too?
or will the 30hz HPF be sufficient?

thanks in advance


----------



## PPI BLACK 808 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the help...

i contacted HLabs directly to understand their product line and how it would help my OEM upgrades.

Stan of HLabs responded and suggested i use the 100HZ LPF and the 50HZ HPF for the subsonic filter.

ordered from parts express and should be here soon.

thanks again for all the help guys!!


----------

